# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  सैमसंग टैबलेट में इंटरनेट

## biji pande

*मैंने एक सैमसंग गैलेक्सी टैबलेट ख़रीदा है क्या कोई मुझे इसमें मोडम से इंटरनेट चलाने का तरीका बता सकता है मेरे पास हुवावे का 3G मोडम है या कोई ऐसा तरीका जिसके साथ मै मोडम को  wi fi  से टैबलेट से जोड़ सकूं*

----------


## useless

setting-connections-wifi setting-search.....connect......hip hip hurrey.

----------


## indoree

> *मैंने एक सैमसंग गैलेक्सी टैबलेट ख़रीदा है क्या कोई मुझे इसमें मोडम से इंटरनेट चलाने का तरीका बता सकता है मेरे पास हुवावे का 3G मोडम है या कोई ऐसा तरीका जिसके साथ मै मोडम को  wi fi  से टैबलेट से जोड़ सकूं*


पांडे जी आप अपने मोडेम को जैसे ही कोन्नेक्ट करोगे तो वो ऑटो मेटिक कोन्नेक्ट हो जायेगा सिर्फ नेटवर्क सेटिंग में आप जो प्लान युस कर रहे हो उस पर सेट करना है जैसे 2g -EDGE- / 3g - WCDMA/UMTS.... 

और अगर आप Wi Fi से चलाना चाहते हो तो टेबलेट स्क्रीन में सबसे उपर एक बार होती है वह पर  Wi Fi का बटन होगा बस उस पर क्लीक करना है और वो सर्च करेगा उसके बाद पासवर्ड डालने पर कोन्नेक्ट हो जायेगा ....

या आप मनुअल इस प्रकार करे Settings -> Network / Connections ->Wi Fi Settings 
-> Search -> Then Put Password  ....

----------


## biji pande

> पांडे जी आप अपने मोडेम को जैसे ही कोन्नेक्ट करोगे तो वो ऑटो मेटिक कोन्नेक्ट हो जायेगा सिर्फ नेटवर्क सेटिंग में आप जो प्लान युस कर रहे हो उस पर सेट करना है जैसे 2g -EDGE- / 3g - WCDMA/UMTS.... 
> 
> और अगर आप Wi Fi से चलाना चाहते हो तो टेबलेट स्क्रीन में सबसे उपर एक बार होती है वह पर  Wi Fi का बटन होगा बस उस पर क्लीक करना है और वो सर्च करेगा उसके बाद पासवर्ड डालने पर कोन्नेक्ट हो जायेगा ....
> 
> या आप मनुअल इस प्रकार करे Settings -> Network / Connections ->Wi Fi Settings 
> -> Search -> Then Put Password  ....



*इन्दोरी भाई मै वाही तो जानना चाहता हूँ की  मॉडेम को किस केबल से टैबलेट से जोडू क्योंकि इसमें usb पोर्ट तो  है नहीं ?या मोडम को  wi fi  कैसे बनाऊ ?*

----------


## indoree

> *इन्दोरी भाई मै वाही तो जानना चाहता हूँ की  मॉडेम को किस केबल से टैबलेट से जोडू क्योंकि इसमें usb पोर्ट तो  है नहीं ?या मोडम को  wi fi  कैसे बनाऊ ?*


भाई उसमें एक पोर्ट है जिसे मिनी USB Port कहते है आपको एक केबल मिलि होगी उसम इक तरफ USB होगा उसमे डाटा कार्ड लगाना है और एक छोटा पोर्ट होगा उसे टेबलेट में लगाना है और * wi fi  के लिए उपर तरीका बताया है ...

*

----------


## biji pande

*राज भाई आप मेरी बात समझ नहीं पा रहे हैं*

----------


## biji pande

मै ये पूछ रहा था की कोई ऐसा रूटर या अन्य कोई चीज बताएं जिसके सहारे मै माडम के जरिये wi fi सिग्नल प्राप्त कर सकूं

----------


## biji pande

और इस सेट में नेटवर्क सेटिंग है ही नहीं

----------


## yuvraz

Aap ke pas kon sa tablet hai?

----------


## yuvraz

*सैमसंग TAB-2 पर मोडेम काम नहीं करेगा, यदि पुराना टेबलेट है तो मोडेम काम करेगा /*

----------


## anjali

*Top Ten Best Slider Phones In 2013* many more click there  -http://meribazi.com/?p=2337

----------

